How to Tell Google News to Split Technology into : Tech, Autos, Games? - oldmancoyote
======
oldmancoyote
Reading Google News, Technology is nearly useless these days. Games and Autos
(while legitimate topics for sections of their own) so dilute "pure"
technology topics that important items are not included.

